# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  واجب العزاء للعم ناصر في وفاة والدته رحمها الله"

## yassin55

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
*** صدق الله العظيم *** NasirNS 
تعزية ...     إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  
بلغنا بأسى عميق نبأ وفاة والدةالعم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] فارس. 
بقلوب  ملؤها الإيمان بقضاء الله وقدره، وباسمي وباسم كل أعضاء المنتدى نتقدم  بأحر التعازي و المواساة إلى أخينا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  و باقي أفراد أسرة الفقيدة، داعين  الله عز وجل أن يلهمهم الصبر و السلوان  و للفقيدة بالرحمة و الرضوان و إنا  لله و إنا إليه راجعون.
اللهم اغفـر لها وارحمها و اعف عنها وأكرم نزلها  ووسع مدخلها واغسلها  بالماء والثلج و البرد و نقها من الخطايا كما ينقى  الثوب الأبيض من الدنس و  أبدلها دارا خيرا من دارها و أهلا خيـرا من أهلها و  قها فتنة القبر وعذاب  النار....اللهم آمين

----------


## mohamed73

*الله يغفر لها ويرحمها ويسكنها فسيح جناتة 
انا لله وانا اليه أجعوان
عظم الله أجركم واحسن عزاكم*

----------


## Dilbrin_92

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون لله ما أخذ، وله ما أعطى، وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى
 فلتصبروا ولتحتسبوا
 أعظم الله أجركم ورزقكم الصبر والاحتساب اللهم ارحمها ولغفر لها وأكرم نزلها ووسع مدخلها وارفع درجتها في المهديين، واللهم أفسح لها في قبرها ونور لها فيه

----------


## seffari

*انا لله وانا اليه أجعوان
عظم الله أجركم واحسن عزاكم*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

*الله 
يغفر لها ويرحمها ويسكنها فسيح جناتة 
انا 
لله
 وانا اليه 
أجعوان*

----------


## Fannan1

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
البقاء لله الواحد الاحد

----------


## محمد السيد

اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها وأكرم نزلها ووسع مدخلها وارفع درجتها

----------


## My Soul

الى رحمة لله

----------


## محمد السيد

مغلق  
لانتهاء الغرض منه

----------

